# Ghost Recon 1 main theme



## Count_Fuzzball (May 4, 2018)

What library can recreate this theme's little 'uptakes' in the brass?
And generally match the punchiness of the horns and those delicious staccato strings?

I'd love to know what orchestra recorded this, because it's such a fantastic theme.
All hail Bill Brown for early 2000s (2001) epic game music? :D


----------

